# hello:)



## lynn1216

Hello, Im new to this site and very excited about it! looks like all mosts really get replied to, unlike on other sites! Well a little about me, I'm 19 years old and married to my soulmate, we have been together since I was 15. <3 Well I am a stay at home wife, kind of lol I volunteer most of my time at a local rescue mission. Not paid but takes up a big part of my time and i love it! My husband is a specialist in the Army. i'm very proud of my solider and all the troops!
Now my ttc story! We have been trying for 2 months for our first child:) and is turning out to be a lot harder than I thought! I was on birth control until Oct of this year when i took my final pill on Oct. 7th and had my period Oct. 10th. Well i still havent had my first natural period yet :( So it has led to a giant guessing game ! I think im currently waiting to test to see if this is our month! :) 
well thats about it! baby dust to all xoxo!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## wantingathird

Welcome...I am new here also! TTC can be frustrating but don't give up! *hugs!*


----------



## lynn1216

hello ladies!:) i didnt think anyone would reply to this!:) but how are you guys!? and yes its very frustrating and heart breaking :(


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome, Good luck xx


----------



## lynn1216

Thanks:) and u too!


----------



## staceyg

welcome :)


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## PROKA

hola!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## lynn1216

hello all! how are u guys feeling today!?


----------



## WANTBLESSING

hey im TTC#1 as well been married 1year and 3months and been goin through infertility tests for 8months. I am currently on cd18 and on cd3-7 i took clomid and i am HOPEFUL for a BFP by Christmas!!!
I wish you all the luck in the world... what has you OBGYN said about your irreg period?


----------



## lynn1216

i havent met with one yet. we kinda wanted to just go about this the natural way like just get off the pills and let it happen


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## WANTBLESSING

gotcha .. yeah we did too. just be aware that if it doesnt seem to be happening you may wanna see a OB and get looked at to make sure all is ok. You never know. It shocked me when we kept tryin and nothin and my OB couldnt help me so i was sent to an RE and found out i had fertility issues... it was hard at first to accept it but im handling it well now...
keep my posted hun Wish you best of luck... BABY DUST


----------



## lynn1216

Thanks for that tip! im really hoping it doesnt get to that!! Im actually hoping for a bfp tomorrow<3 although every sign is there I always get nothing but one line :( stupid bfns lol 

When r u testing blessing?? :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB :happydance: x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## lynn1216

hello all :)


----------



## BerryBoo

Hello! I'm new here too. Looks like a great place!


----------



## lynn1216

I got my bfp (big faint positive that is) but still a positive is a positive i think :) i think i oved later than i thought! :) going to the dr tomorrow to check for sure!


----------



## WANTBLESSING

lynn1216 said:


> I got my bfp (big faint positive that is) but still a positive is a positive i think :) i think i oved later than i thought! :) going to the dr tomorrow to check for sure!

cCONGRATS HUN..... SEND SOME OF THAT BABY DUST MY WAY I TESTING FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## lynn1216

ill be praying for u hun!:) good luck!


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## Jai Me

Hello and Welcome to BnB! :flower:

When are you planning to test? Good luck to you! That would be a nice Christmas present! 
:dust:


----------

